# Purple Aki up to his old tricks..



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-body-building-fanatic-arrested-6282853


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He will never stop.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol

He is not allowed to ask people to squat in public


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The bloke has issues. Serious issues.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fpmsl

Thought it was a wind up at first. Not allowed to touch people's biceps


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

'He was charged with breaking a strict Sexual Offences Prevention Order (SOPO) order that stops him ordering men to perform exercises in the street or measuring their biceps'

That SOPO is a right bastard, I've had that. It well ballsed up my bicep measuring shenanigans I can tell you.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

"He was charged with breaking a strict Sexual Offences Prevention Order (SOPO) order that stops him ordering men to perform exercises in the street or measuring their biceps"

this might be the oddest thing i've read in criminal history


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fvcking legend.

He has a cult status up round mine! Banned from the town centre and all leisure facilities haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ive seen him a frightening amount of times lately, been knocking about round Manchester city centre a lot


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> "He was charged with breaking a strict Sexual Offences Prevention Order (SOPO) order that stops him ordering men to perform exercises in the street or measuring their biceps"
> 
> this might be the oddest thing i've read in criminal history


Have you not heard of Aki then ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> ive seen him a frightening amount of times lately, been knocking about round Manchester city centre a lot


Cornered my mate in JD sports in the Arndale.


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Legend lol


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Type him in wikipedia the offences are hilarious


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> Cornered my mate in JD sports in the Arndale.


Reckon he ever comes on this site for a perv?


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you guys know this lad or something,did he use to post on here?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Have you not heard of Aki then ?


sort of

but that those actual words were drawn up as a criminal legal document/order is perplexing


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Aki is dangerous, knifed a bloke in the neck at a gym I go to. And trust me, this bloke is not small.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mills91 said:


> Reckon he ever comes on this site for a perv?


we have had people in the past claim to be associates of his and tell us we wouldn't dare slag him off to his face... :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smoog said:


> Aki stabbed a bloke in the neck at a gym I go to. And trust me, this bloke is not small.


Oh no, Aki is one big ****er, make no mistake.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Milky said:


> Oh no, Aki is one big ****er, make no mistake.


I meant the bloke he stabbed :laugh:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> we have had people in the past claim to be associates of his and tell us we wouldn't dare slag him off to his face... :lol:


Not surprised, he is a monster.

Bizarre how he never gropes c0cks or ar5es though, always quads and bi's... Odd odd man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mills91 said:


> Not surprised, he is a monster.
> 
> Bizarre how he never gropes c0cks or ar5es though, always quads and bi's... Odd odd man


Don't be fooled mate, the man is a rapist, but never in public...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smoog said:


> I meant the bloke he stabbed :laugh:


Yeah but what l am saying is he aint feared and he aint small..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> ive seen him a frightening amount of times lately, been knocking about round Manchester city centre a lot


Did he help find your biceps for you?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> Don't be fooled mate, the man is a rapist, but never in public...


Hmmmm, that's taken the humorous gloss of his legend status in my head... Cheers Milk


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah but what l am saying is he aint feared and he aint small..


Oh I know, proper psychopath. Studies law in his spare time and represents himself in court. Who the f*ck does that?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did he help find your biceps for you?


I find your post both offensive and degrading.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mills91 said:


> Hmmmm, that's taken the humorous gloss of his legend status in my head... Cheers Milk


very dangerous man in his younger days mate, hopefully age will slow the tw*t down.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Oh I know, proper psychopath. Studies law in his spare time and represents himself in court. Who the f*ck does that?


Someone not allowed near a gym  lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smoog said:


> Oh I know, proper psychopath. Studies law in his spare time and represents himself in court. Who the f*ck does that?


Also helps other inmates on remand to find ways to get out of a charge, quite clever by all accounts.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> very dangerous man in his younger days mate, hopefully age will slow the tw*t down.


Heard about his threatening of families and recalling reg plates to his victims.

Says a lot about the size and rep of the bloke that fellas in gyms (especially like mine), have never gone out in a group when he's been known to be lurking and had a pop


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I find your post both offensive and degrading.


Me too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mills91 said:


> Heard about his threatening of families and recalling reg plates to his victims.
> 
> Says a lot about the size and rep of the bloke that fellas in gyms (especially like mine), have never gone out in a group when he's been known to be lurking and had a pop


I am led to believe he was " connected " at one point but that was yrs back. Not sure if its still the case.

He sued GMP for thousands yrs ago, he had a Dictaphone hidden in his pocket and the cops racially abused him big time, won a few quid as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Don't be fooled mate, the man is a rapist, but never in public...


Your scaring me now.

A young good looking boy like myself would be a prime target for such a pest


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am led to believe he was " connected " at one point but that was yrs back. Not sure if its still the case.
> 
> He sued GMP for thousands yrs ago, he had a Dictaphone hidden in his pocket and the cops racially abused him big time, won a few quid as well.


Fcuking hell, I thought he had mental problems judging by his hobby, so he must be all there in the head then.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

He used to hang around the park by me in Liverpool when I was a kid - we all knew not to go near the toilets there!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just read the wiki, fcuk this thread I am out!!!

Please don't have nightmares, sleep well.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am led to believe he was " connected " at one point but that was yrs back. Not sure if its still the case.
> 
> He sued GMP for thousands yrs ago, he had a Dictaphone hidden in his pocket and the cops racially abused him big time, won a few quid as well.


Does he actually look like a BB himself mate?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

The Legend Of Purple Aki

Standing over six foot, six inches tall and built like a brick ****house with skin so dark he appeared to be purple, which is how he got his name, Purple Aki was said to approach young men and boys in the street, usually outside of gyms and leisure centres, calling to them with his trademark pickup line of "Hello boys! Let me feel your muscles!" in a strong African accent.

Sometimes, he would make the boys do squat exercises or otherwise exert themselves for his sexual pleasure, claiming that he was a talent scout on the lookout for future bodybuilding champions.

If the boys refused, however, Purple Aki would become a ferocious figure, threatening them with violence and chasing them. When he caught up with them, he'd force them up against a wall and whisper in their ear, "Pop or slash?"

If the boy answered pop, he could look forward to a bit of the old anal rape, whereas if he answered slash, he'd end up with the initals P and A carved into his buttocks with a knife, to let everyone know that they were Purple Aki's property. And THEN a bit of the old anal rape.

It was said that Purple Aki would stalk his victims for days after the assaults, gathering personal information about them - such as where they lived, where they went to school, their parents' car's license plate number - and jotting it down in his 'stalker's manual' along with his victim's body measurements, so that he could always track them down easily and return to them for future bumrape.

Although the stories of Purple Aki's crimes began in Liverpool, they quickly travelled fast across the country and, indeed, Purps was widely considered to be an urban legend in England, a sort of predatory homosexual bogeyman. After all, with such an outlandish story of such a seemingly improbable person, he could only be the product of the overactive imaginations of children.

That is until his capture by Mersyside police in 2001.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

LER said:


> The Legend Of Purple Aki
> 
> Standing over six foot, six inches tall and built like a brick ****house with skin so dark he appeared to be purple, which is how he got his name, Purple Aki was said to approach young men and boys in the street, usually outside of gyms and leisure centres, calling to them with his trademark pickup line of "Hello boys! Let me feel your muscles!" in a strong African accent.
> 
> ...


I'm sleeping with the lights on and supergluing my ass.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

LER said:


> The Legend Of Purple Aki
> 
> Standing over six foot, six inches tall and built like a brick ****house with skin so dark he appeared to be purple, which is how he got his name, Purple Aki was said to approach young men and boys in the street, usually outside of gyms and leisure centres, calling to them with his trademark pickup line of "Hello boys! Let me feel your muscles!" in a strong African accent.
> 
> ...


**** this, I'm out. That's horrifying


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Used to be scared to death of him many moons ago in Liverpool back in the Pleasure Rooms raving days (name of the place, not an area he used to hang around)

Scary, especially when you was only 19, fresh faced and had not an ounce of bodyfat on you


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

LER said:


> The Legend Of Purple Aki
> 
> Standing over six foot, six inches tall and built like a brick ****house with skin so dark he appeared to be purple, which is how he got his name, Purple Aki was said to approach young men and boys in the street, usually outside of gyms and leisure centres, calling to them with his trademark pickup line of "Hello boys! Let me feel your muscles!" in a strong African accent.
> 
> ...


Sounds ridiculous. Stabbings and multiple anal rape? Surely he would have been banged up for a long stretch if that was the case?

If he started following me and my parents around and threatening bum rape I'd go straight to the police and if they didnt do anything I'd stab him up. Srs.

I don't give a fvck how big he is I ain't taking it up the @rse from anybody


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

forgot to mention that he also sometimes asks you to touch you toes then rests his balls on the back of your neck


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Purple aki what a man!

Was around crewe for a while apparently felt up a friend of a friend

Never knew he was so violent tho!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

These Aki's and Ackee's all appear to be into bum raping young boys :lol:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whenever I see pics of the guy, I keep thinking about the film Candyman. Wonder if you say his name five times whilst looking in a mirror, he appears, does you up the shitter, then ****s off with your Haribo.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The fact he's on the loose and up to his old tricks again highlights not only the failings of the justice system, but also the inequality of it.

If he was targeting women, despite how difficult it is to secure a rape conviction, he'd probably still be banged up, but as it's muscular young men, people on the whole seem to shrug it off and say "well bicep touching isn't that big a deal".

But it is, how long before he escalates again and rapes a young man? If he hasn't already.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

He's from Cavenndish Gardens in Toxteth but you could catch him anywhere around Merseyside. as said above about the P & A carved and all that s*** I've heard that meself years back. Heard few tales of him in jail about how he would approach inmates and trick them or make bets with them once a burglar was bragging about how much of a top burglar he was and so on and purple betted him ounces of burn he couldn't fit through a gap or something and trapped him with a chair :whistling: He's just a bully and a nonce he's gonna try and feel the wrong persons biceps 1 day and get stabbed up! supposedly this is him outside sports direct in Birkenhead not so long ago seen it posted on twitter I think it's him myself personally.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Youngstarz said:


> He's from Cavenndish Gardens in Toxteth but you could catch him anywhere around Merseyside. as said above about the P & A carved and all that s*** I've heard that meself years back. Heard few tales of him in jail about how he would approach inmates and trick them or make bets with them once a burglar was bragging about how much of a top burglar he was and so on and purple betted him ounces of burn he couldn't fit through a gap or something and trapped him with a chair :whistling: He's just a bully and a nonce he's gonna try and feel the wrong persons biceps 1 day and get stabbed up! supposedly this is him outside sports direct in Birkenhead not so long ago seen it posted on twitter I think it's him myself personally.
> View attachment 139809


thats right he was round birkenhead for a couple of months .but moved on about 2 weeks ago .. so iv heard.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Not sure if serious

:surrender:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

SkinnyJ said:


> Not sure if serious
> 
> :surrender:


It is serious. He is dangerous.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ive seen him a frightening amount of times lately, been knocking about round Manchester city centre a lot


Seen him in Salford 2 weeks ago, thank fcuk I was driving lol , I have no biceps , he may have been turned off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Another reason to stay the **** away from Liverpool


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

didn't he chase some guy who ended up getting hit by a train getting away from him.....surprised why he hasn't ever been given a bullet, reminds me of chris akabusi


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Seen Aki loads in the last few weeks he has been getting on the train at Oxford Rd Train station in Manchester and he even got on my train at Newton Le willows, I ain't see him for months before that the last time I really saw him was at the UKBFF finals last year at the Media city event he was prowling round outside the event.. I got a bit upset as I am probably too old for him now.. the big nonce!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

What the fvck have I read!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

The L Man said:


> What the fvck have I read!


He could be the biggest risk to your virginity mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Heath said:


> He could be the biggest risk to your virginity mate


Luckily he doesn't live near me.. so he can have you instead you innocent little bunny *pinches heaths cheek* x


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a (un)wanted poster of him in my local gym lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ffs is the whole of Merseyside on pct watching gone with the wind


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I learned 1 thing from this thread, if I ever get given the option of "pop or slash", I'd definitely go for pop.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

What the ****. Time to start carrying a skeng to the gym.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Why isn't he in jail!?!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

what happened to paedophiles offering sweets?..... He's taken it too far


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Youngstarz said:


> He's from Cavenndish Gardens in Toxteth but you could catch him anywhere around Merseyside. as said above about the P & A carved and all that s*** I've heard that meself years back. Heard few tales of him in jail about how he would approach inmates and trick them or make bets with them once a burglar was bragging about how much of a top burglar he was and so on and purple betted him ounces of burn he couldn't fit through a gap or something and trapped him with a chair :whistling: He's just a bully and a nonce he's gonna try and feel the wrong persons biceps 1 day and get stabbed up! supposedly this is him outside sports direct in Birkenhead not so long ago seen it posted on twitter I think it's him myself personally.
> View attachment 139809


Yep. that is defo him. I'm from Birkenhead and, as boys, we were all petrified of this nonce. All the stories are true and, when you are a young boy, quite terrifying.

He was involved in Gary Kelly's killing at New Brighton train station as the nonce was chasing the 16yo boy who was so terrified he run onto the train lines.

He needs incarcerating for life, throw away the key, he is a menace and danger to society.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Met him inside when I was a 22 year old new prison officer was a little leaner in them days but was rocking some good arms. He was probably one of the only prisoners you felt wary around mostly due to the story's. He always used to ask how the training was going at the office door lick his lips and disappear up the landing with two toilet rolls under his arm. Used to get about five rolls a day. He wasn't very well liked and didn't seem to stick around long before getting a ship out.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Doesn't surprise me..

Huddersfield bus station is always full of weirdo's


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

Does he just feels your biceps or does he do it whilst doing a w4nk? I don't think I would class it as sexual assault if it's just cupping a feel. I think I'm worse than that on a night out in the town.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

just heard on the radio that he has pleaded not guilty , and bin let out on bail ...the great British justice system at it best once again ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Radioactive Man said:


> Does he just feels your biceps or does he do it whilst doing a w4nk? I don't think I would class it as sexual assault if it's just cupping a feel. I think I'm worse than that on a night out in the town.


No mate he just asks people to feel and measure there biceps and do squats while he watches, perfectly normal behaviour :lol:


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)




----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> ive seen him a frightening amount of times lately, been knocking about round Manchester city centre a lot


Lol what's he looking like now? I swear I seen him in Birkenhead a few weeks back


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Yep. that is defo him. I'm from Birkenhead and, as boys, we were all petrified of this nonce. All the stories are true and, when you are a young boy, quite terrifying.
> 
> He was involved in Gary Kelly's killing at New Brighton train station as the nonce was chasing the 16yo boy who was so terrified he run onto the train lines.
> 
> He needs incarcerating for life, throw away the key, he is a menace and danger to society.


Lol he don't look so big and bad I'm probably not far off him and I'm much better shape lol but this guy wouldn't stand a chance in South Manchester


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ryda said:


> Lol what's he looking like now? I swear I seen him in Birkenhead a few weeks back


never seems to change mate! he's not huge as in bodybuilding huge he just looks menacing


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> never seems to change mate! he's not huge as in bodybuilding huge he just looks menacing


lol seriously if he tried that **** round hulme, o.t fallow it wouldn't take long before bullets ah fly


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ryda said:


> lol seriously if he tried that **** round hulme, o.t fallow it wouldn't take long before bullets ah fly


amazed it's not happened sooner


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> amazed it's not happened sooner


maybe so but guys theres reasons the guys not been shot, hes a fkin well in man himself and has some serious boys behind him too

and he isnt just a menace in england , big aki roams down to north wales quite alot and has been sighted and numerous incidents with young bodybuilders local to me many times over the last few years


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ryda said:


> Lol he don't look so big and bad I'm probably not far off him and I'm much better shape lol but this guy wouldn't stand a chance in South Manchester


I'm just under 130KG so he holds no fears for me now. As an 8 or 9 year old kid, he certainly did.

His favourite stomping ground at the moment is Manchester (see posts above). @Milky knows more about his Manchester activities I believe.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> maybe so but guys theres reasons the guys not been shot, hes a fkin well in man himself and has some serious boys behind him too
> 
> and he isnt just a menace in england , big aki roams down to north wales quite alot and has been sighted and numerous incidents with young bodybuilders local to me many times over the last few years


Lol north wales is still scouse town to me


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/body-builder-akinwale-arobieke-arrested-6283292

Someone on facebook posted this last week, I thought I recognised the nickame!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I'm just under 130KG so he holds no fears for me now. As an 8 or 9 year old kid, he certainly did.
> 
> His favourite stomping ground at the moment is Manchester (see posts above). @Milky knows more about his Manchester activities I believe.


Probably coz there's more black people there and he don't stand out as much


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ryda said:


> Probably coz there's more black people there and he don't stand out as much


Naaah, I think that it is because the Manc males are more "receptive" to his advances


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Naaah, I think that it is because the Manc males are more "receptive" to his advances


Well I could understand that if he was hanging around the gay village haha but he's not!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ryda said:


> Well I could understand that if he was hanging around the gay village haha but he's not!


All joking aside, I hope the nonce does get shot sharpish, unbelievable that he is allowed to walk the streets with his history of noncing and being a weirdo.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ryda said:


> Lol north wales is still scouse town to me


haha proper squelsh here


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Lol with all these appearances in Manchester I wonder if he'll show up at the NAC in Middleton tomorrow


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol with all these appearances in Manchester I wonder if he'll show up at the NAC in Middleton tomorrow


seen him in Salford few weeks ago bro, hes about, he isn't big as in built., but hes over 6ft and quite a daunting lad, can imagine a few people not wanting to cross him in a dark alley, hes a big lad, can only imagine him being quite strong , lets hope he trips and ends up doing life


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zack amin said:


> seen him in Salford few weeks ago bro, hes about, he isn't big as in built., but hes over 6ft and quite a daunting lad, can imagine a few people not wanting to cross him in a dark alley, hes a big lad, can only imagine him being quite strong , lets hope he trips and ends up doing life


Lol am not the smallest either lol past the 6ft mark doubt I'd find him intimidating


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol am not the smallest either lol past the 6ft mark doubt I'd find him intimidating


you wouldn't until he asks you to squat :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

He does more travelling than Alan Wicker...he was in Coral Island amusements in Blackpool in august...i tried get a photo with him for my FB profile but i was tied up looking after the kids with the mrs.....she was going nuts....dont go over.....nah fcuk him...me and PURPS on my FB would be the cream of the crop.

He used to roam around Stoke few years ago trying it on with me n my mates...he slapped my mate in the chest and said you need beef up boy....quite funny as my mate didnt do weights and was tooled up.....he nearly got a piece of brass that day :laugh:

Few of my mates were banged up years ago and they told me some right tales. :innocent:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

pea head said:


> He does more travelling than Alan Wicker...he was in Coral Island amusements in Blackpool in august...i tried get a photo with him for my FB profile but i was tied up looking after the kids with the mrs.....she was going nuts....dont go over.....*nah fcuk him...me and PURPS on my FB would be the cream of the crop.*
> 
> He used to roam around Stoke few years ago trying it on with me n my mates...he slapped my mate in the chest and said you need beef up boy....quite funny as my mate didnt do weights and was tooled up.....he nearly got a piece of brass that day :laugh:
> 
> Few of my mates were banged up years ago and they told me some right tales. :innocent:


same thing I thought when I saw him the other week, but I don't have facebook and wasn't carrying a tool., luckily I don't lift


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Lets hope he gets banged up with Bronson :whistling:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zack amin said:


> you wouldn't until he asks you to squat :lol:


 Lol I really have a sneaky feeling he'll be wondering around Middleton tomorrow


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol I really have a sneaky feeling he'll be wondering around Middleton tomorrow


heard he got banged up in Huddersfield last week, maybe wrong, there was a thread around


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ryda said:


> Lol I really have a sneaky feeling he'll be wondering around Middleton tomorrow


Are you purple aki?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

pea head said:


> He does more travelling than Alan Wicker...he was in Coral Island amusements in Blackpool in august...i tried get a photo with him for my FB profile but i was tied up looking after the kids with the mrs.....she was going nuts....dont go over.....nah fcuk him...me and PURPS on my FB would be the cream of the crop.
> 
> He used to roam around Stoke few years ago trying it on with me n my mates...he slapped my mate in the chest and said you need beef up boy....quite funny as my mate didnt do weights and was tooled up.....he nearly got a piece of brass that day :laugh:
> 
> Few of my mates were banged up years ago and they told me some right tales. :innocent:


*pea head on a purps thread, who would have thought it :whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> *pea head on a purps thread, who would have thought it :whistling:


We go waaaay back :bounce:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i read that he is to appear in court in Merseyside on December 5..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He's never been spotted in brum yet, we must be too 'ard!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

pea head said:


> He does more travelling than Alan Wicker...he was in Coral Island amusements in Blackpool in august...i tried get a photo with him for my FB profile but i was tied up looking after the kids with the mrs.....she was going nuts....dont go over.....nah fcuk him...me and PURPS on my FB would be the cream of the crop.


I can just vision it now, Our very own PeaHead getting his wife to take his pic whilst standing next to Purps, only for Purps to give him a dry finger leaving PeaHead too shocked to move as his misses snaps away. :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> He's never been spotted in brum yet, we must be too 'ard!!!


nobody with any muscle mass worth asking to squat, heard your all chest


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

pea head said:


> He used to roam around Stoke few years ago trying it on with me n my mates...he slapped my mate in the chest and said you need beef up boy....quite funny as my mate didnt do weights and was tooled up.....he nearly got a piece of *ass* that day QUOTE]
> 
> :whistling:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Youngstarz said:


> He's from Cavenndish Gardens in Toxteth but you could catch him anywhere around Merseyside. as said above about the P & A carved and all that s*** I've heard that meself years back. Heard few tales of him in jail about how he would approach inmates and trick them or make bets with them once a burglar was bragging about how much of a top burglar he was and so on and purple betted him ounces of burn he couldn't fit through a gap or something and trapped him with a chair :whistling: He's just a bully and a nonce he's gonna try and feel the wrong persons biceps 1 day and get stabbed up! supposedly this is him outside sports direct in Birkenhead not so long ago seen it posted on twitter I think it's him myself personally.
> View attachment 139809


Was reading about this just the other day on facebook, a 'friend' of mine was apparently there when it happened, crazy cnut, was all fun and games all the banter about purple aki but after reading this thread im to scared to sleep


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks well to say He's in His mid 50s.

The Man is made up; 3 meals a Day, as many law books as He can read, and working in the Kitchen, not to mention free board & lodgings with nobody mithering Him.

Apparently defends Himself in court.

At the last hearing, the only words He said in His defense were, "Well there you go Jury".

Legend.

Quite a Big lad - http://www.noparmesanever.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/aki.jpg


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

akis celebration when he scored for city:lol:


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

he once touched my bicep


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

and hes had a few gd pastings, but bacons dont learn


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> but bacons dont learn


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Thought he was in trouble years back for stalking the Widnes RL youth team. Sure I read that he put one of the props on his shoulders and started doing squats with him. The club had a restraining order on him sharpish. Good to see it's made not the least difference to the maniac.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

says a lot for the north of england wen this lad can go abt terrorising young lads and still have his genitals attached to him. regardless of who he knows and all that bollocks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> says a lot for the north of england wen this lad can go abt terrorising young lads and still have his genitals attached to him. regardless of who he knows and all that bollocks


U wot m8?

:lol:

@liam0810 is good friends with the guy


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

On a serious note that [email protected] stopped me in JD in manchester to feel my biceps and ask me how much I benched. Luckily I was with my Mrs, he hot footed it when she came round the corner, didnt realise id been Purple Aki'd until it dawned on me about an hour later!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JamieGray said:


> On a serious note that [email protected] stopped me in JD in manchester to feel my biceps and ask me how much I benched. Luckily I was with my Mrs, he hot footed it when she came round the corner, didnt realise id been Purple Aki'd until it dawned on me about an hour later!


You loved it :lol:


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

u got akid haha, sick


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ive seen him a frightening amount of times lately, been knocking about round Manchester city centre a lot


Was that when you kept running ahead of him then walking by to see if he'd try to feel your muscles?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> Was that when you kept running ahead of him then walking by to see if he'd try to feel your muscles?


no


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> no


Aww


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> U wot m8?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> @liam0810 is good friends with the guy


Aki is just misunderstood. He's a lovely fellow really who is very caring and loves animals


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I desperatley want to meet this fellow haha, no funny business though :gun_bandana:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> I desperatley want to meet this fellow haha, no funny business though :gun_bandana:


Trust me..you dont especially if under the age of 25 :innocent:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> U wot m8?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> @liam0810 is good friends with the guy


I actually seen Aki in manchester on Saturday! Gods honest truth! Was gutted though as was driving so didn't get a chance to get felt up by him!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Just in case its not been asked yet...

Who?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Just in case its not been asked yet...
> 
> Who?


Aki is a big black (that black he looks purple hence Purple Aki) bloke from Toxteth who is well known in the North West region for asking lads if he can feel their muscles. he's been banned from doing this and even been locked up for it. Yet to this day he still is on his quest to find his favourite muscles


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha liam


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha liam


Sam he was dressed like Roy Cropper in town on Saturday!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Sam he was dressed like Roy Cropper in town on Saturday!


lol oh dear tbh that look is enough to make sure people avoid him not doing himself any favours there


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

FFS if you can't run away from a 50 year old tbh :lol:


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

But on a serious note must blokes would be unlikely to report a butt rape which is why he's still walking ......as for being connected.... Doubt if any ones gonna go out on a limb to save his ass as it were...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Is this for real?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Machette said:


> Is this for real?


Google him pal. Loads on him.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akinwale_Arobieke


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Think he would like prison with all them biceps in there


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Aki today in manchester again! He loves those muscles 

@R0BLET


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lets all Vote Aki for mod


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Aki today in manchester again! He loves those muscles
> View attachment 146618
> 
> 
> @R0BLET


His never gonna stop is he ? Someone bigger stronger should come & rape HIM instead & force him to flex (But the sick cuwnt would probably like it).


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Aki today in manchester again! He loves those muscles
> View attachment 146618
> 
> 
> @R0BLET


Suprising he still seems drawn to guys like that in public - he must feel awfully confident / empowered, that whatever gets thrown at him, he'll get off with.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Told you he dresses like Roy Cropper as well!

He loves it!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Aki today in manchester again! He loves those muscles
> View attachment 146618
> 
> 
> @R0BLET


Is it you who he is touching up?

Personally I don't think I'd stand for it....nor would I kneel for it either!! :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is it you who he is touching up?
> 
> Personally I don't think I'd stand for it....nor would I kneel for it either!! :lol:


No mate it's not me. I must not be big enough for him ????


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Told you he dresses like Roy Cropper as well!
> 
> He loves it!


Brilliant mate!!

My hero


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> No mate it's not me. I must not be big enough for him ????


I didn't mean to make you cry into your protein shake.

Speaking of protein shakes, it looks like the guy being touched up is shaking one out for Purps. :lol:


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats evidence of him breaching his SOPA.

Someone call crimestoppers!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Aki today in manchester again! He loves those muscles
> View attachment 146618
> 
> 
> @R0BLET


he must have a time machine mate, that photos been doing the rounds for a few days


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> he must have a time machine mate, that photos been doing the rounds for a few days


My mate sent it me before. Looks like top of King St though, so Ash if you want to get groped just hang outside Rosso and he'll be on you like a tramp on chips


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> My mate sent it me before. Looks like top of King St though, so Ash if you want to get groped just hang outside Rosso and he'll be on you like a tramp on chips


likes muscles doesn't he? see him all the ****in time round the train stations, was always at Piccadilly


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

I want his diet plan.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ads749r said:


> I want his diet plan.


It's rich in mussels


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> It's rich in mussels


Oh my Cod.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Wtf are them on his feet??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Wtf are them on his feet??


Men's pants ?

Probably.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Just hash tagged him on Instagram lol loads of recent sightings he's always got the same clothes on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Just hash tagged him on Instagram lol loads of recent sightings he's always got the same clothes on


PMSL, what's in that carrier bag..... Wànk mags I bet!! :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, what's in that carrier bag..... Wànk mags I bet!! :lol:


Apparently he carries bodybuilding mags with him and shows people his favourite bodybuilders lol, imagine this guy got into bodypower??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ryda said:


> Apparently he carries bodybuilding mags with him and shows people his favourite bodybuilders lol, imagine this guy got into bodypower??


I think he's banned from bodybuilding events, which is a shame as I bet he'd put that last coat of glaze before you go on stage perfect!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> likes muscles doesn't he? see him all the ****in time round the train stations, was always at Piccadilly


Just a little Ash. He loves a good grope and a rape of boys with muscles. I've passed him a few times and I'm pretty gutted he's never raped me


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesus **** how black is that man??? He is darker than black surely??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Apparently he carries bodybuilding mags with him and shows people his favourite bodybuilders lol, imagine this guy got into bodypower??


Lmfao :lol: i imagine it be like somebody shouting 'bomb' in the middle of heathrow.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Jesus **** how black is that man??? He is darker than black surely??


I don't know if you're being sarcastic mate but that's why he's called PURPLE Aki!


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Jesus **** how black is that man??? He is darker than black surely??


"He's so black he's purple"

That's pretty black.


----------



## matt_uk89 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just read the whole thread, its brilliant! Glad I live down south.


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

matt_uk89 said:


> Just read the whole thread, its brilliant! Glad I live down south.


I heard he likes to travel :/ watch out he's coming to get yaaa


----------



## matt_uk89 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ads749r said:


> I heard he likes to travel :/ watch out he's coming to get yaaa


Hahaha genius! Ive been in tears reading this thread.


----------



## matt_uk89 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Word on the street is his latest thing is competitors in the men's physique class......


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Was in town before in Starbucks and he was about 20ft from me waiting for the tram. Gutted as by the time I was out he had got on it! I will get a pic of him!

Also I've decided that until he feels me up I cannot call myself a bodybuilder. Getting stage doesn't count anymore. Aki wanting to bum you is the real way


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

matt_uk89 said:


>


Hahaha this was brilliant yamma yamma yama yaaama


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

watch it he's gonna get yeee


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

"Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles"

WTF.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Purple Aki-apparently due to being "so black that he is purple",[2][3]


----------

